# 1942 Huffman Military Bike in rare form



## HUFFMANBILL (Nov 27, 2015)

After owning this bike for almost 9 years and from time to time trying to decide how I wanted to restore it, either WWII OD or as I received it in post-WWII circa 1950 USAF strata blue, I decided on the blue.  It is somewhat of a rustoration/restoration mix.  Original strata blue remains on the bike with areas of two shades of original OD showing through where the blue has chipped away. A few repairs were made and a few replacement parts were installed.  Also a few additional items were added for display.  

Due to the location the bike came from approx. 25 years ago, the date codes on a few of the Eclipse rear Hub internal parts and the numbers 1452 painted on the front fender, I believe that this bike may have been used by the 1452nd AES ( Aeromedical Evacuation Squadron ) at Westover AFB, Mass. circa 1950.  The two metal plates welded between the upper frame tubes with United States Air Force painted was original to the bike when I received it.

What is also very unusual about this bike is that the lower truss rod bracket on the front fork is not a separate part as on 99.9% of other WWII Huffman/Columbia military bikes.  On this bike it is an integral part of the front forks. Also, the serial number D50158 has a 677 stamped above it and 1942 below.  At present I am aware of only 3 other Huffman WWII models with the same lower truss rod bracket setup.  All 3 other bikes have a serial number range close to, but slightly higher then mine, all 3 have the 677 stamp and the 1942 stamp. 

Due to the medical nature of the AES squadrons, My display items on the bike are a reflection of this.

Regards,  Bill


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 27, 2015)

Looks great like it sits to me, but if it's an important military bike, it's should be brought back to its OG form. You should know, I know nothing about military bikes.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 27, 2015)

I watched that bike go by on ebay back in Feb. 2007. I'd be tempted to leave it alone. great bike!


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Nov 27, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Looks great like it sits to me, but if it's an important military bike, it's should be brought back to its OG form. You should know, I know nothing about military bikes.




Rob, thanks for your input.  Like I wrote, it took me about 9 years to decide for sure how I wanted to restore this bike.  The other 3 with the odd lower truss bracket and similar serial number setup that I am aware of are each in their original  WWII OD finish.  Since mine was the only one that was finished (over 2 coats of OD ) in post 1947 USAF Strata blue, I felt that it would be historically a sin to remove it's post WWII Military history.  I think that it is really neat that the original WWII OD paint is visible in numerous places where the blue has chipped away, which reveals part of it's WWII history, while at the same time that it's post WWII Military history is preserved.  Personally, I have never seen a WWII Military Columbia/Huffman in original post-WWII USAF colors.  

Regards,  Bill


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 27, 2015)

You're right bill, preserve the history and leave it be. It has such a great and unique look.


----------



## izee2 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hey Bill,
 Personally I wouldn't touch it. Your last comments are so true. It shows so much history that any attempts to refinish it would destroy that part of it. There are a bunch of restored bikes out there so please keep it as it is. 
 As for the colors I believe that all of the military issued bikes came in OD. I though I had read that the contract called for all the bikes to be painted OD. I would assume that it would be up to the commander of each base to have the bike painted to that service branch designated colors. 
 I have two original 42' Columbia mens bikes that are overpainted. One has a darker OD green repaint that looks to be the colors from the Korean era thru early Vietnam. It also has what I would describe as multiple motor pool repairs and mismatched Columbia/Huffman parts.. The other came out of Tinker Airforce base in OK. It was mfg in 42 but has a 1971 base inventory tag from The Military Airlift Squadron on the fender. It is painted a yellow color but has some chipping that you can see OD under.. I have talked to a mechanic that was stationed at a airbase in 68' he told me that the bikes used on the flight line during his tour were painted that color. So with the tag and his recollection I am confident that it was originally OD but then overpainted by the airforce.  I wouldn't restore either of these. We have to keep these pieces of history as they are. 
 Nice Bike!! Thanks for posting it.
 Tom


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 28, 2015)

My 1942 Huffman must be one of the others with the fixed lower truss rod brackets that Bill refers to.....






The manual Huffman picture also shows these brackets..





Here's a WW2 picture from my collection showing the same set-up...


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks for the positive input to Rob and Tom.  Tom my bike has an original base coat of a lighter shade of OD with a darker. possibly post war darker shade of OD over the lighter shade.  I am assuming that the bike may have been at Westover during WWII and after 1947 when the USAAF became the USAF the top coat of air force strata blue with the yellow chromate markings was added.  However, where ever this bike was located during it's military years,  it appears to be a really nice military history of WWII and post WWII Air Force paint scheme.  

Yes, Johan your 1942 military Huffman restoration was one of the other unusual Huffman types that I was referring.  The other two that I am aware of are located in Texas and I believe Washington State.  Three in the US and one in Belgium.

Regards,  Bill


----------



## iswingping (Nov 28, 2015)

Bill,
I like your bike a lot.  I appreciate the way it shows the history of it's military use and repurposed again by the military for several years.  Even the chain guard found it's way onto your bike somewhere in that timeline.  My 1943 Huffman was covered in 6 or 7 extra coats of paint and no known history.  I wish I'd have known more of it's individual use.  Have you considered spraying a non-gloss clear over it to preserve it in your bike's current state.  I'm sure it will be great whatever you decide.  Great bike and have fun with it.
Regards,
Josh


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Nov 29, 2015)

iswingping said:


> Bill,
> I like your bike a lot.  I appreciate the way it shows the history of it's military use and repurposed again by the military for several years.  Even the chain guard found it's way onto your bike somewhere in that timeline.  My 1943 Huffman was covered in 6 or 7 extra coats of paint and no known history.  I wish I'd have known more of it's individual use.  Have you considered spraying a non-gloss clear over it to preserve it in your bike's current state.  I'm sure it will be great whatever you decide.  Great bike and have fun with it.
> Regards,
> Josh




Hi Josh,

Thanks for the positive comments.  Even though I felt that it was necessary to change out a few of the parts, I wanted in the end to maintain it's WWII as well as it's post WWII Military history.  As for the non-gloss clear, I do not think I will go that way.  The bike's finish has lasted this long and I suppose will last longer then me.

Regards,  Bill


----------



## Bozman (Dec 2, 2015)

Bill leave this beauty in her current state. She is unique and looks great. 

All the Best,

Boz


----------



## Bozman (Dec 2, 2015)

I probably have a spare reflector sitting around for it.

All the Best,

Boz


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Dec 2, 2015)

Bozman said:


> I probably have a spare reflector sitting around for it.
> 
> All the Best,
> 
> Boz




Hi Boz,

Thank you for the advice, which I will follow, and for your nice comments.  As for the reflector, if you look at the 7th and last photo that I took of the rear portion of the bike you will see that I attached the rear reflector to the right side wheel axle using a bracket that I made.  The rear fender where the reflector normally would be positioned has USAF in yellow chromate painted across it, which would have been partially hidden by the reflector.  I placed a round head screw in the reflector hole.  Evidently when the Strata blue was originally applied and the yellow chromate stencils placed a rear reflector was not used or at least in it's usual location.

Regards,  Bill


----------



## Bozman (Dec 2, 2015)

Bill,

Looks great! Now I see what you did. Keep it just the way you have it!

Boz


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Dec 3, 2015)

Bozman said:


> Bill,
> 
> Looks great! Now I see what you did. Keep it just the way you have it!
> 
> Boz




Thanks Boz, and I will.

Bill


----------



## Tomato John (Jan 17, 2018)

Just came across your thread.   Love your bike.  I inherited a 38 huffman frame with military hubs, rims, saddle and tool bag with what looks to be the same blue painted over OD.   Toyed with the idea of stripping the blue off because I want to build a historically accurate  G519  but now am not so sure....  Anyways,  just thought it was an interesting coincidence.


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jan 17, 2018)

Tomato John said:


> Just came across your thread.   Love your bike.  I inherited a 38 huffman frame with military hubs, rims, saddle and tool bag with what looks to be the same blue painted over OD.   Toyed with the idea of stripping the blue off because I want to build a historically accurate  G519  but now am not so sure....  Anyways,  just thought it was an interesting coincidence.View attachment 739160 View attachment 739161




Looks like you may also have one of the original Military wood block Torrington 8 pedals on the right side if I am looking at it correctly. Nice bike.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Tomato John (Jan 17, 2018)

HUFFMANBILL said:


> Looks like you may also have one of the original Military wood block Torrington 8 pedals on the right side if I am looking at it correctly. Nice bike.
> 
> Regards,
> Bill



Thanks. Yeah I love it. Just wish I knew its history. Even the frame is od under the blue. Weird for a 38 frame. You’re correct on the pedal. Just need to find the other one


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jan 18, 2018)

Tomato John said:


> Thanks. Yeah I love it. Just wish I knew its history. Even the frame is od under the blue. Weird for a 38 frame. You’re correct on the pedal. Just need to find the other one




If you don't mind me asking, what is the full serial number?


----------



## Tomato John (Jan 18, 2018)

HUFFMANBILL said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is the full serial number?



sure. No problem
HW19932
     2


----------



## Tomato John (Jan 18, 2018)

Tomato John said:


> sure. No problem
> HW19932
> 2



 more info and pics if your interested. Appreciate any insight you can offer. Thanks
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/ww2-huffman-military-surplus-mystery.118927/


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jan 19, 2018)

I looked at the pics and read the comments on your bike from the Oct., 2017 thread.  Two corrections I would like to make to all those previous comments.  One is that according to the rear hub date code ''M2'' your rear wheel at least ( if not the front one also) would date to the second quarter of 1943 not 1944.  The other concerns brazed joints on WWII G519's.  Early 1942 Columbia and Huffman military models with the curved ( bent ) fork neck to bottom bracket tube originally were manufactured with brazed joints.  Some of these brazed joint models may have had their joints eventually welded to add strength for hard military use.  By approx. mid 1942 when the straight tube replaced the curved ones most if not all frame joints, on Columbia/Huffman military models were welded for strength and to save brass.  I should add also that all the WWII Huffman military contracted bikes that I have seen came with the year of manufacture stamped on the bottom bracket regardless of brazing and/or welding.

As far as your particular Huffman is concerned my best guess ( without actually seeing the bike in person ) would be that either it was a pieced together bike sometime after the war using original military and non-military parts ( WWII OD paint could have easily been used after the war to paint the Western flyer frame, which later was repainted blue ).  Or the 1938 Western flyer frame may have still been in factory storage and in 1943 used to complete a military bike.  I don't know that you will ever determine with certainty the true history on this bike.  It is however, interesting.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Tomato John (Jan 19, 2018)

HUFFMANBILL said:


> I looked at the pics and read the comments on your bike from the Oct., 2017 thread.  Two corrections I would like to make to all those previous comments.  One is that according to the rear hub date code ''M2'' your rear wheel at least ( if not the front one also) would date to the second quarter of 1943 not 1944.  The other concerns brazed joints on WWII G519's.  Early 1942 Columbia and Huffman military models with the curved ( bent ) fork neck to bottom bracket tube originally were manufactured with brazed joints.  Some of these brazed joint models may have had their joints eventually welded to add strength for hard military use.  By approx. mid 1942 when the straight tube replaced the curved ones most if not all frame joints, on Columbia/Huffman military models were welded for strength and to save brass.  I should add also that all the WWII Huffman military contracted bikes that I have seen came with the year of manufacture stamped on the bottom bracket regardless of brazing and/or welding.
> 
> As far as your particular Huffman is concerned my best guess ( without actually seeing the bike in person ) would be that either it was a pieced together bike sometime after the war using original military and non-military parts ( WWII OD paint could have easily been used after the war to paint the Western flyer frame, which later was repainted blue ).  Or the 1938 Western flyer frame may have still been in factory storage and in 1943 used to complete a military bike.  I don't know that you will ever determine with certainty the true history on this bike.  It is however, interesting.
> 
> ...



It sure is. I’m tempted to try to complete the bike as a G519 if I can find a frame. I have most of the harder to find components. Then I could just make a cool rider from the 38. Who knows. 1st world problems you know. I’m really having fun with it though. Thanks for your input and if u ever come across a frame laying around- let me know take care, John


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jan 20, 2018)

Tomato John said:


> It sure is. I’m tempted to try to complete the bike as a G519 if I can find a frame. I have most of the harder to find components. Then I could just make a cool rider from the 38. Who knows. 1st world problems you know. I’m really having fun with it though. Thanks for your input and if u ever come across a frame laying around- let me know take care, John




Well, whatever you decide to do with you bike, good luck.

Regards,
Bill


----------

